# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discusso Geral, Tcnica e Equipamento >  Aqurio biotipo da nossa costa

## Marco Melo

Tenho aqurios de gua doce j h algum tempo, e gostaria de concretizar um projecto que no me sai da cabea.
Como sou praticante de mergulho h j algum tempo gostaria de transportar alguma da beleza que encontro no nosso mar para minha casa como tal gostaria de montar um aqurio da nossa costa!
Para isso gostaria de saber se alguem neste forum tem aqurios biotipo da nossa costa que me pudesse dar algumas dicas para eu me iniciar! 

feliz natal para todos  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva e bem vindo ao frum
 de facto uma excelente ideia e assim tens por c alguns exemplos de sistemas de guas temperadas, nem sempre com sucesso, mas seguramente com aprendizagem e evoluo
Tens aqui um biotopo dos Aores realizado pela Ana Massa que  tambm mergulhadora de Apneia
* 	Aqurio marinho temtico: 0-5m profundidade nos Aores*

tens aqui do Eric Cardoso que  tambm mergulhador

* 	Aqurio da NOSSA COSTA, setup e fotos [Actualizado 25/09/06 ]*

este ltimo aqurio, sofreu com o calor, por isso  imperativo que tenhas um refrigerador ou o local onde se encontrar o aqurio, devidamente refirgerado/climatizado.

Aqui neste tpico * 	Viagem  volta do mundo* que  lento a abrir devido aos vdeos, encontrars imagens da nossa costa e dos aqurios da Estao Litoral da Aguda que fica a 7 Km de minha casa aqui em Vila Nova de Gaia

Visto que praticas mergulho, ento sugeria que o desses a conhecer neste tpico * 	Mergulhadores REEFFORUM* fala das tuas qualificaes, OWD por exemplo, etc..., locais onde mergulhas, jardim das gorgnias por exemplo, em que escola/club ests. Fica a sugesto

O tpico acima encontras nesta rea dedicada ao *Mergulho* onde encontrs mais tpicos sobre o assunto embora nada de muito especializado que isso fica para o nosso frum parceiro, o frum de mergulho www.forum-mergulho.com

Ainda relacionado com mergulho, sugiro que vejas estes tpicos aqui * 	Red Sea 2007* onde a partir da pgina 8 vers muitas e boas imagens, * 	RED SEA 2007 By Denadai*. * 	Maldivas liveaboard nov 2006. Mergulhos fantsticos!* O Red Sea 2006 encontras na rea de mergulho.

Boa navegao e se tiveres dvidas,  s perguntar que te tentaremos ajudar/esclarecer o melhor que nos for possvel.

uma ltima sugesto, este livro, recomendo


Bom Natal  :Xmascheers: 
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Xmascheers: Viva novamente
tens aqui mais outro aqurio da nossa costa, * 	Nossa costa*
do Joo Carlos Judicibus
um projecto muito interessante e mais um membro com quem podes trocar impresses.

Atenciosamente :Xmascheers: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Tou disposto a ajudar no que for preciso, fao mergulho em apneia, tiro fotos subaquticas (como a que vs no avatar, de uma _Telmactis cricoides_), o meu pai  mergulhador profissional h cerca de 30 anos, e interesso-me por espcies da nossa costa desde os 10 anos...j tive um aqurio da costa pequeno, e futuramente talvez montarei outro (s quero acabar de montar o de reef)...por isso novamente digo...sempre disposto a ajudar...Para mais informaes  s adicionar meu mail...

Cumps
Filipe Pacheco

----------


## Marco Melo

Obrigado a todos pela disponobilidade demonstrada pois sendo eu iniciado nestas andanas dos salgados a vossa ajuda vai ser fundamental, e a vossa disponibilidade s demonstra a boa vontade de todos neste forum :SbOk:  
Eu gostaria de comear com um aqurio de 250 L com sump e se possivel gostaria que me indicassem que tipo de equipamentos tenho que adquirir visto que s que os poucos conhecimentos que tenho resumem-se  gua doce.
Mais um dvida como manter a gua fria no vero?
Ventoinha ser suficiente ou terei que adquirir um refrigerador?

cumprimentos a todos  :Xmassmile:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ventoinha ser suficiente ou terei que adquirir um refrigerador?


 :Xmascheers: Viva
 imperativo que tenhas um refrigerador ligado ao sistema ou ar condicionado no compartimento onde estiver o aqurio. Tens o exemplo do Eric Cardoso que teve problemas por no ter refrigerador. No penses que pelo facto destes animais suportarem as temperaturas elevadas nas poas de mar que podem viver assim... :EEK!: ...no podem!
Por isso e antes de mais nada,o refrigerador ou ar condicionado tm de ser o primeiro aspecto a contemplar sabendo desde j que pretendes um sistema com um volume de 250 litros.

tens aqui refrigeradores por pesquisa de imagens

aqui alguns da Aqua-Medic em pesquisa por imagens

o site da Aqua Medic

unidades refrigeradoras SK-Line da Aqua Medic

unidades refrigeradores Titan da Aqua Medic

No contornes a questo porque facilitar poder sair muito caro, particularmente aos animais e algas que esses no tm alternativa e  a vida deles que fica comprometida.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Joo Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Incluia nesse projecto todos os equipamentos necessrios para um Reef, e acrescentava sem duvida o refrigerador.

Mais,

Circulao, dependendo claro est das profundidades, chega a ser superior  de um Reef.

Podes excluir um reactor de clcio.

Iluminao, no necessita de ser to "boa" como a de um Reef.

Escumao, a mesma regra de um Reef. Sempre sobre-dimensionado para corrigir erros.

Alm disso, optaria por usar tambm um Filtro UV, e na Sump usava filtrao Biolgica, com Bio-Balls, algumas cermicas e claro, muita Alga.

Foi uma explicao mm MUITO por alto. 

Qualquer Duvida estou ao dispor.

Abrao.


P.S - Bom Natal a todos.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Xmascheers: Viva 
Caso optes por um ar condicionado, uma pessoa que percebe muito do assunto,  o Joaquim Galinhas que penso te ajudar com explicaes/indicaes se lhe pedires.
Seja ar condicionado ou refrigerador, um tens de ter imperativamente e mesmo que de um recife tropical se tratasse, tambm  um equipamento importante porque no raro no vero, a gua aquece demais e  o "canudo" para os corais, etc... :EEK!: ...por isso no facilites.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Um aqurio de 250 litros presumo que tejas a pensar em medidas de 100x50x50 cm certo? De qualquer forma diz as medidas do aqurio...
A sump deves fazer o maior possivel...talvez uma de 60x30x30 seja o ideal, se puderes maior podes fazer...
O equipamento  o bsico para um aqurio de recife, mudando apenas no aspecto do refrigerador...

Escumador (aconselho um da deltec, v no site da aquaristik, escolhe o melhor possvel)
Calha de iluminao (aconselho o uso de T5 (porque libertam menos calor do que as HQI e como no ters SPS's no se torna essencial) por isso duas T5 e duas actnicas acho que chega, se achares as calhas caras (manda fazer uma ao Rui Alves, acredita que no te arrependes)
Refrigerador, como os refrigeradores so muito caros, podias fazer um DYE ou ento usar as ventoinhas ou os sacos de gelo (menos confivel)
Circulao, duas tunze turbelle nanostream 6045 so o ideal, fica uma grande circulao, debitando 9000 l/h
Na sump optava por colocar rocha viva muito porosa e alga
Reactor de clcio e aquecedor no so necessrios

Para decorao opta por colocar o mais natural possvel, tudo da nossa costa, rocha e areia... :SbOk2:  

Cumps
Filipe Pacheco

----------


## Marco Melo

As medidas do aqurio que estou a pensar so mesmo essas 100X50X50 quanto ao sump ainda no decidi mas a sugesto parece-me boa. :SbOk2:  
Mais uma dvida devo meter rocha viva no aqurio ou s no sump?
Parece que vou ter mesmo que investir num refrigerador :SbRiche:  , compensa comprar online?
Quais as lojas online mais em conta? 

cumprimentos 
Marco Melo

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Podias meter rocha viva no aqurio, e at era melhor para a filtragem biolgica, mas como isso  um aqurio de bitopo acho que devia ficar o mais natural possivel, mas  a minha opinio; de qualquer forma na sump aconselho vivamente que ponhas para compensar a falta dela no aqurio.
Um refrigerador  que no aconselho,  que so muito caros, se encomendares a calha ao Rui Alves podias pedir para ele colocar umas ventoinhas na calha, mas comprar o refrigerador  que no, eu c prefiro fazer o meu em casa e poupar ...
As minhas lojas online preferidas so:
Seahorseshop
Underwater
Aquaristik

E comprar online sai muito em conta, desde que no seja mercadorias muito grandes (devido aos portes), e os produtos chegam sempre direitinhos como pediste (pelo menos nunca tive razo de queixa)...

----------


## Marco Melo

Muito obrigado pelas dicas, vou fazer o oramento e quando tiver mais dvidas no esitarei em expolas aqui!
Um feliz natal para todos  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Na minha opinio no deves usar nem filtro UV nem Rocha viva. 

Primeiro as guas atlnticas so caracterizadas por terem alto nvel de fito e zoo o que as torna esverdeadas. Se usares um Filtro UV vais matar tudo o que anda em suspenso o que torna as coisas bem longe do bitopo que referes.

Rocha viva presumo que estejam a falar da rocha importada do recife. No percebo porque pagar to caro por uma rocha para depois matar os organismos todos, ou quase todos. Duvido que a 16 c sobre qualquer bactria que seja. Compra antes rocha morta que  bem mais barata, tem caracteristicas fisicas e quimicas ideais para a colonizao de bactrias e espera que sejam colonizadas pelas bactrias tpicas da nossa costa. Como isso vai demorar bastante tempo tens de ter como base de filtragem um bom refgio cheio de macroalgas a crescer bem, nada de bioballs na minha opinio. 

Abrao
Nuno Silva

Bom Natal

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Exactamente Nuno, obrigado por corrigires (por no fui bem explicito), eu quando disse rocha viva, tava a me referir para ser usada rocha viva porosa na sump, porque no aqurio principal a rocha ser da nossa costa, e por isso no ser suficientemente porosa...mas rocha da aquaristik ser exelente, apenas na sump...j agora aposto que um fundo 3d DYE nesse aqurio ficava exelente (mas ser que  pedir muito?) mas  que eu gosto de recriar os bitopos o mais prximo da realidade...

Cumps
Filipe Pacheco

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> mas comprar o refrigerador  que no, eu c prefiro fazer o meu em casa e poupar €...


 :Xmascheers:  :Ol: Viva
Tambm  uma boa abordagem, em vez de o comprar o refrigerador que  caro mas imprescindvel dado que ventoinhas no asseguram a temperatura necessria, mesmo que se coloque gelo  muito precrio, trabalhoso, nada prtico e ineficaz para temperaturas to baixas, construir antes um refrigerador ser boa abordagem e assim Filipe Pacheco seria muito interessante que orientasses o Marco Melo na construo de um, colocando aqui todos os passos e desse modo ficar assegurada a manuteno da temperatura adequada por um refrigerador mais acessvel e feito sob a tua orientao que servir tambm para muitos outros membros que necessitem de um refrigerador e o queiram construir.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  :Xmascheers: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

:Admirado:  Ol Pedro Nuno Ferreira, essa citao era s a dizer que  melhor fazer (ou mandar fazer) um refrigerador DYE do que dar 500 euros por um...j vi aqui no reefforum e no forum da AIAM alguns membros com refrigeradores DYE, talvez eles possam por aqui os passos para a sua construo (que eu tambm gostaria de saber)...acho que um refrigerador DYE e ventoinhas na calha de iluminao seria o ideal, at porque a litragem do aqurio no  muita :Admirado: 

Cumps :Xmassmile:  
Filipe Pacheco

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ol Pedro Nuno Ferreira, essa citao era s a dizer que  melhor fazer (ou mandar fazer) um refrigerador DYE do que dar 500 euros por um...j vi aqui no reefforum e no forum da AIAM alguns membros com refrigeradores DYE, talvez eles possam por aqui os passos para a sua construo (que eu tambm gostaria de saber)...acho que um refrigerador DYE e ventoinhas na calha de iluminao seria o ideal, at porque a litragem do aqurio no  muita
> 
> Cumps 
> Filipe Pacheco


 :Xmascheers:  :Ol: Viva Filipe
Vale pela tua inteno :SbOk3:  se mais no podes fazer pelo menos deste a ideia e vou procurar dados para esse efeito e talvez alguns membros aqui do frum que so muito habeis nestas coisas do FVM (=Faa Voc Mesmo = Do It Your self) nos ajudem. Bom Natal :Xmascheers: 
Sugesto: Uma vez que vives na Madeira que tal nos dares a conhecer algumas das praias e lugares bonitos da, dessa nossa prola do atlntico que podes colocar aqui neste tpico * 	Viagem  volta do mundo* assim como as espcies que puderes fotografar debaixo de gua, nas poas de mar...fica a sugesto.

Atenciosamente :Xmascheers:  :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Por enquanto tou de frias em Trs-os-Montes (e por isso no tenho fotos aqui), mas quando chegar a Madeira dia 30 eu posto as fotos que tenho, da costa Madeirense, dos peixes e invertebrados e alguns textos sobre eles.

Cumps
Filipe Pacheco

----------


## Marco Melo

Boas 
A ideia de um refrigerador DIY parece-me excelente!
Sempre se poupavam mais uns  e quilo que  feito por ns damos sempre mais valor, o bonito da aquariofilia  sermos ns a fazer, pagarmos para nos montarem um aqurio no tem piada  :Prabaixo:  
Quero que fique o mais prximo do nosso biotipo por isso rocha viva s mesmo no sump!
Se conseguirem saber como fazer um refrigerador hesitem em divulgar!
Boas Festas :Xmascheers:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Era bom que divulgasses as ideias que tens para recriar o bitopo o mais prximo do natural...

Cumps
Filipe Pacheco

----------


## Marco Melo

Estou a pensar num cenrio 3D com rochas da nossa costa, e intruduzir diversas espcies de anmonas e algas e tambm algumas gorgnias, um ou dois espirgrafos, uns quantos eremitas, uns camares, gobys, uma ou duas judias e gostava de ter tambm uns nudibrnquios, mas esses acho que so para esquecer pois penso que so muito difceis de manter :Icon Cry:  
Aceitam-se sugestes!

Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva
Tal como havia escrito, procurei por tpicos dedicados  construo de refrigeradores e assim aqui vai o que encontrei

Chiller (interessante e imaginativo)

Refrigeradores (aqui podes perceber bem a dor de cabea que  no ter refrigerador)

Refrigerador DIY econmico (poders trocar impresses com o Carlos Mota sobre a eficcia de tal geringona)

DIY Chiller plans

Aqui tm elos para muitos FVM =Links para DIY

DIY Chiller

Chillers

DIY Chiller with Dorm Fridge (aqui o autor claramente foca o aspecto negativo das serpentinas em cobre...e o que teve de fazer para contronar o problema que mesmo assim acabou por no continuar a usar...)

DIY Chiller (este tem muitas imagens)

Fabricante de serpentinas em Titanium

Refrigeradores com serpentinas de Titnio no Ebay

JBJ ARCTICA DBE-200 TITANIUM CHILLER 1/4HP SALTWATER

Deve haver mais, mas por agora deixo estes. Se tiverem dificuldade com o Ingls, digam que eu ajudo.

Atenciosamente :Xmascheers:  :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno
*
*

----------

